# Wow, some people



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

http://www.valleynewslive.com/home/head ... 45291.html

What is this world coming to. Who hasn't shot any ditch tigers?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think if the cat was a pet they should give the owner a ticket just like they do when hunting dogs run during nesting season. I think the cat owner is more responsible for the cats death than the lady who stuck an arrow through it's head. Instant death is not animal cruelty.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Exactly! Dog owners have to have tags or risk their dog getting shot. Cat owners should do the same thing. I have seen a few of my barn cats dead in the ditch, either shot or hit, but I expect that. They wander off the farm, they are at the mercy of nature.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Here in Michigan you can not take the law into your own hands. Shooting a dog that is in your feed lot chasseing calves is some thing you call the local LEO to take care of but when you call you get the were too busy to do anything put your young stock in a building. 
So you say to ____ with them and go out and kill one of the two dogs and wound the second one which goes home leavening a blood trail the whole way. Dogs owner bad tracks finds where you shot dog and the one you killed drug off in to bushes. Takes a picture of the dead dog hires a lawyer and files a law suit. Dog owner wins law suit, Farmer pays $5000.00 for dead dog, $2500 in vet bills for shot dog that got away.
The above is a true story and happened to a close friend.

 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Here in Michigan you can not take the law into your own hands. Shooting a dog that is in your feed lot chasseing calves is some thing you call the local LEO to take care of but when you call you get the were too busy to do anything put your young stock in a building.
> So you say to ____ with them and go out and kill one of the two dogs and wound the second one which goes home leavening a blood trail the whole way. Dogs owner bad tracks finds where you shot dog and the one you killed drug off in to bushes. Takes a picture of the dead dog hires a lawyer and files a law suit. Dog owner wins law suit, Farmer pays $5000.00 for dead dog, $2500 in vet bills for shot dog that got away.
> The above is a true story and happened to a close friend.
> Al


The problem here seems to be there was no counter suit.. Calves are worth more than calf chasing mutts.................. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Here in Michigan you can not take the law into your own hands. Shooting a dog that is in your feed lot chasseing calves is some thing you call the local LEO to take care of but when you call you get the were too busy to do anything put your young stock in a building.
> So you say to ____ with them and go out and kill one of the two dogs and wound the second one which goes home leavening a blood trail the whole way. Dogs owner bad tracks finds where you shot dog and the one you killed drug off in to bushes. Takes a picture of the dead dog hires a lawyer and files a law suit. Dog owner wins law suit, Farmer pays $5000.00 for dead dog, $2500 in vet bills for shot dog that got away.
> The above is a true story and happened to a close friend.
> 
> Al


That sucks. In some countries self defense isn't legal. I guess a guy should own a backhoe. :wink:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Friend could not prove a dog had killed or hurt any of his cattle. His problem was allowing the one to get away after wounding and leavening a blood trail.
He does own a back hoe, don't all cattle farmers?

 Al


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm by no means a lawyer but in Minnesota; a cat over 500 ft from a building site is considered a predator -which means there is no closed season, limit, or laws protecting them.... Translation -shoot it.

Not a very tasteful picture, it's leaning toward sick in my opinion BUT a cat that's loose is feral, I don't care if it has a collar or a diaper for that matter!

A dog chases my cattle -it's life expectancy just got a lot shorter! My dogs stay in pens unless I'm out with them, but I live on a semi busy highway. ...

For the backhoe survey -yes I also own a backhoe!

Pets live in pens or the house. .. Why would anyone take a picture of a shish cabobbed cat? Then post it? She is cute but apparently dumb....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Why would anyone take a picture of a shish cabobbed cat? Then post it? She is cute but apparently dumb....


That is certain. Shoot the cat, but don't show it and better yet don't tell anyone. She isn't the sharpest tack in the drawer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My dog also lives in a pen inside the pole barn that is 10'x10' and during the day if not raining or well into the 20F range she has her door opened to the outside pen 40 'x20'. I take her out for at least a hour walk every morning and every afternoon on a 50' check cord. Only time she is allowed to run loose is when I am in the UP grouse hunting and well off roads.

 Al


----------

